# [Help] Clockwork Recovery 5.0.1.0 MD5 Mismatch Fix?



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Trying restore backup in clockwork recovery 5.0.1.0 and i am getting Md5 mismatch. And while looking for Md5 fixes i dont seem to see any that work with the new .tar backups. Is there anything i can do or do i have to start all over again?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I believe koush is dealing with this issue
you can try contacting him of rev who has been testing for the latest versions

webchat.freenode.net #koush


----------



## Red_Baran (Jun 15, 2011)

Spartan67 said:


> Trying restore backup in clockwork recovery 5.0.1.0 and i am getting Md5 mismatch. And while looking for Md5 fixes i dont seem to see any that work with the new .tar backups. Is there anything i can do or do i have to start all over again?


Did you ever get a resolve to this?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Red_Baran said:


> Did you ever get a resolve to this?


Not been able to find a fix yet. It happened again. I did find that i can manually extracted the data on my computer just dont know what to do with it after that.


----------

